# I'm apparently at the age that---



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

middle age men hold doors for me, young men call me 'dear' and pull a grocery cart loose for me, and to top it all today when I was walking my dog a 7 year old said 'goodbye little puppy' to the dog and' and 'goodbye older person' to me!!
cracked me right up
However I am not thrilled to be classified as a senior even though I guess I am.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, I would never have guessed you were 63 from talking to you in the past!
And hey, haven't you heard? 63 is the new 20.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I will make sure to hold a door for you if I ever see you then..


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I hear you, Mousey....getting old sucks


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

heck, they even put "senior member" next to my name to rub it in, I guess....lol


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah ditto!!


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

They say you're old as you feel, meaning I'm about 80.

Now that I'm near 50 guess I can't maintain these overnight 12hr shifts anymore.


----------



## HomiesInTheKrib (Sep 9, 2010)

JimW/Oscar said:


> They say you're old as you feel, meaning I'm about 80.
> 
> Now that I'm near 50 guess I can't maintain these overnight 12hr shifts anymore.


Well, look at it this way, you get to spend more time with your family and not work.

Edit: But for moi, Ittle take a little longer for me to reach THAT age...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am not 65...but i try not to act my age....i think i'll marry a younger woman...


----------

